# Brownhills - RV centre



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

As per usual, when in this area we popped into Brownhills, Newark. It was incredible. There were RVs everywhere and they were all being moved about. Shona and Jessica took a liking to this, well I have to say so did I. Shona has just bought a little toad and we reckon we could drive it into the back :lol: 

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Outlaw*

Hi

I think the model is a Damon Outlaw. The thing I did not like about it - yes - that means I have been in it - is the bed. It is a long climb up the stairs, and the bed sits very low on the floor. Mind you, not far to fall out of if you are drunk.

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just received a "flyer" in the post from Brownhills today. It announces that Brownhills West Midlands is relocating to Newark due to their expansion programme.

How do they reckon that closing Cannock is expansion ? 8O 

Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cannock*



trevorf said:


> Just received a "flyer" in the post from Brownhills today. It announces that Brownhills West Midlands is relocating to Newark due to their expansion programme.
> 
> How do they reckon that closing Cannock is expansion ? 8O
> 
> Trevor


I thought they had sold Cannock off?

Trev.


----------



## 110456 (Mar 8, 2008)

trevorf said:


> Just received a "flyer" in the post from Brownhills today. It announces that Brownhills West Midlands is relocating to Newark due to their expansion programme.
> 
> How do they reckon that closing Cannock is expansion ? 8O
> 
> Trevor


Trevor
Closing down Cannock can be construed as expansion. Very simply put is this.

Sell the land for development, pocket the money - then re-locate the stock back to your main base - Newark.!!

Call me a sceptic if you wish, but something I'd do if in their position. !!

The land sold as re-devolpment is worth more than just having m/homes sat on there. Then re-locate your stock to your H.O., where the rates would be considerably lower as you are sen as a "MAJOR" local employer.

Thai


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Could well be Thai. 

There was a buzz at Brownhills that there has not been before. All the staff were suited and booted in very modern, smart suits. If you approached them they were very helpful without being pushy.

We were greeted with a smile and to be fair we were not particularly that smartly dressed ourselves.

stew


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Brownhills have sold it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41933-.html


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thaibry said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > Just received a "flyer" in the post from Brownhills today. It announces that Brownhills West Midlands is relocating to Newark due to their expansion programme.
> ...


Land was leasehold (rented) and no one gets any reduction for being a 'major employer' in fact the better the site, the larger the rates bill

Peter


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Cannock*



teemyob said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > Just received a "flyer" in the post from Brownhills today. It announces that Brownhills West Midlands is relocating to Newark due to their expansion programme.
> ...


Even if it was leasehold it would have made a good few bob I sure.
I surprised as I thought Brownhills purchased assets as they owned by a bank?


----------

